
Tadepalli V. Uber Technologies, Inc - paulannesley
https://eclaim.kccllc.net/caclaimforms/utd/home.aspx
======
sjm
I just received an email about this. It looks like if you used Uber since
November 1, 2014, your reimbursement (if it happens) will be in the form of
credit to your Uber account. If you haven't used it since then, Uber will
issue a credit to the payment account associated with your Uber account. Kind
of interesting.

As for how much: "The total amount of Unremitted California Airport Fee Tolls
that were charged to Class Members and that Uber will reimburse is
approximately $1,785,912.85. The amount that Class Members will receive will
vary depending on the Unremitted California Airport Fee Tolls they were
charged. The settlement payments to Class Members will not be reduced or used
to pay the settlement administration costs, a Plaintiff’s service award as
approved by the Court, or attorneys’ fees as approved by the Court. Uber will
pay these expenses separately and in addition to reimbursement of the
Unremitted California Airport Fee Tolls it will pay to Class Members."

------
paulannesley
Via an email from Uber California Airport Fee Settlement Administrator
<Administrators@qgemail.com> opening with:

> Why did I get this notice? This Notice relates to a proposed settlement
> (“Settlement”) of a class action lawsuit involving claims that Uber
> Technologies, Inc. (“Uber”) charged users of its mobile application (the
> “Uber App”) fees that were described as “Airport Fee Tolls” when users
> arranged for rides to or from certain California airports, and that Uber did
> not remit those fees to the airport (“Unremitted California Airport Fee
> Toll”). You are receiving this notice because you may have paid an
> Unremitted California Airport Fee Toll between June 1, 2010 and November 20,
> 2015 and may be a “Class Member” in the lawsuit.

